# New Naturediet



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

Has anyone used any of the new Naturediet yet? Apparently the texture of the food has changed, as well as the lids on the trays.

Had lots of problems with the packaging in the past and was wondering if anyone had any experience of the new food?


----------



## Blaise in Surrey (Jun 10, 2014)

I'm still finding the packaging an issue and my regular supplier is having trouble getting stock, so I'm switching to Forthglade, thanks to a recommendation on here .


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

I didn't realise there was a new Naturediet, I'll have a look. Does it replace the old Naturediet, or is it a different range?


----------



## chissy 15 (Mar 13, 2013)

I usually order mine in bulk from Zooplus but their experiencing stock issues at the moment. Didn't know Naturediet had changed the food, maybe that's why can't get it from Zooplus. Some members on here have posted recently about the packaging and finding things in the food that shouldn't be there but not sure if that was about the old food


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

SixStar said:


> I didn't realise there was a new Naturediet, I'll have a look. Does it replace the old Naturediet, or is it a different range?


Apparently they have "expanded" and have changed the packaging and on another forum people were saying the food was a different texture. They are going to add to the range later in the year apparently.

After my experiences with it, not sure I'll be buying it but wondered if anyone had tried the new stuff.


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

henry said:


> Apparently they have "expanded" and have changed the packaging and on another forum people were saying the food was a different texture. They are going to add to the range later in the year apparently.
> 
> After my experiences with it, not sure I'll be buying it but wondered if anyone had tried the new stuff.


I'm not their biggest fan either recently, as you know. But curiosity might just get the better of me... Singing:


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

SixStar said:


> I'm not their biggest fan either recently, as you know. But curiosity might just get the better of me... Singing:


I may end up picking up the odd tray to try, just out of curiosity, of course!


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

SixStar said:


> I'm not their biggest fan either recently, as you know. But curiosity might just get the better of me... Singing:





henry said:


> I may end up picking up the odd tray to try, just out of curiosity, of course!


Ahhhhhh in that case, I'll save my pennies & wait for the verdict!


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

Went into PAH today and the package was still the same....did not buy ND as haven't for a while now.....but I did buy a box of wainwright turkey trays and they looked and smelt quite good on opening them tonight...didn't seem to have a lot of rice in them as they did the last time I used them.


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

Lilylass said:


> Ahhhhhh in that case, I'll save my pennies & wait for the verdict!


The annoying thing is, despite all the blinkin' problems I've had with the stuff, it suits Henry's tum so well. Mind you, if they've changed it, that may no longer be the case, I suppose. :sosp:


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

mollymo said:


> Went into PAH today and the package was still the same....did not buy ND as haven't for a while now.....but I did buy a box of wainwright turkey trays and they looked and smelt quite good on opening them tonight...didn't seem to have a lot of rice in them as they did the last time I used them.


Yes, I've used a few Wainwrights lately and I didnt think there was as much rice in them either, now you mention it.


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Does anyone know what the changes to the packaging actually are? I mean, would I know the difference between old and new in a store?


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

SixStar said:


> Does anyone know what the changes to the packaging actually are? I mean, would I know the difference between old and new in a store?


The lids are raised up slightly.... (although I'm used to seeing that with the blown packs I've had). There's an article about it on the ND "News" section of their website.

Apparently BB dates and batch codes are on the side of the packs instead of the ends.


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

henry said:


> The lids are raised up slightly.... (although I'm used to seeing that with the blown packs I've had). There's an article about it on the ND "News" section of their website.
> 
> Apparently BB dates and batch codes are on the side of the packs instead of the ends.


Ok, thanks, I'll have a look.

I know you're a Lily's Kitchen fan - did you know they'd brought out a new slightly cheaper that is exclusive to Tesco?


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

henry said:


> Yes, I've used a few Wainwrights lately and I didnt think there was as much rice in them either, now you mention it.


Well the last mixed box of 20 I bought about six months ago was very dark looking and smelly and I ended up feeding it to our resident night badgers after it made the girls loose... but this box of turkey did seem good.
See what tomorrow brings


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

henry said:


> The annoying thing is, despite all the blinkin' problems I've had with the stuff, it suits Henry's tum so well. Mind you, if they've changed it, that may no longer be the case, I suppose. :sosp:


I know ..... it really suited Maisie too (but thankfully now have enough alternatives it's not really an issue - aside from the fact it's easy to get locally) BUT Mum does use it now & then for her dog too


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

SixStar said:


> Ok, thanks, I'll have a look.
> 
> I know you're a Lily's Kitchen fan - did you know they'd brought out a new slightly cheaper that is exclusive to Tesco?


Yes, I was reading that on their website. I do like Lily's, although I got a bargain bag of Orijen, so using that at the moment as a topper to the wet foods and raw once/twice a week.

If you find a new ND and try it, would you mind letting me know your thoughts on it..... will be a while before I try it as I've got stacks of food here (as per usual, being a self-confessed dog food hoarder!)


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

henry said:


> Yes, I was reading that on their website. I do like Lily's, although I got a bargain bag of Orijen, so using that at the moment as a topper to the wet foods and raw once/twice a week.
> 
> If you find a new ND and try it, would you mind letting me know your thoughts on it..... will be a while before I try it as I've got stacks of food here (as per usual, being a self-confessed dog food hoarder!)


All the new Lily's been sampled and approved by the boys - they (and me) were very impressed 

Yep, sure. I'll probably call in the pet shop sometime this week to have a look for it.


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

SixStar said:


> All the new Lily's been sampled and approved by the boys - they (and me) were very impressed
> 
> Yep, sure. I'll probably call in the pet shop sometime this week to have a look for it.


It's just filtering through to Berriewoods (lamb flavour) so I'm sure it'll be hitting pet shops soon.

Thanks - will be interesting to see what the difference is.


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

henry said:


> It's just filtering through to Berriewoods (lamb flavour) so I'm sure it'll be hitting pet shops soon.
> 
> Thanks - will be interesting to see what the difference is.


No problem. The purchase will be purely for PF research purposes you understand....


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

Been reading more about this change, apparently the food is now like "tinned dog food" in consistency.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Wonder why they've done that
They had a v good product that worked well when the trays were sealed properly and they kept foreign bodies out of the mix


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

Mum2Heidi said:


> Wonder why they've done that
> They had a v good product that worked well when the trays were sealed properly and they kept foreign bodies out of the mix


Lord knows..... could cause problems for sensitive doggies. May take SixStar's lead and buy a tray to try sometime, but had so many problems in the past, I'm not sure.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

henry said:


> Lord knows..... could cause problems for sensitive doggies. May take SixStar's lead and buy a tray to try sometime, but had so many problems in the past, I'm not sure.


Agreed
The old format (cant say recipe if it hasn't changed) was in a league of it's own. Perhaps it's more cooked now


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

Mum2Heidi said:


> Agreed
> The old format (cant say recipe if it hasn't changed) was in a league of it's own. Perhaps it's more cooked now


Reading on another forum that it smells better - mind you, that wouldn't be too difficult. Some of the ND I've opened lately has been very "pungent" smelling.


----------



## GoldenRetrieverman (Sep 7, 2012)

I wonder if the new ones still contain that nutritious plastic from bin derivatives? :laugh:


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

henry said:


> Reading on another forum that it smells better - mind you, that wouldn't be too difficult. Some of the ND I've opened lately has been very "pungent" smelling.


To me it always smelled slightly cooked. Not a nice smell but backed up their "steam sterilised" process. Perhaps it's steam cooked now instead


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

GoldenRetrieverman said:


> I wonder if the new ones still contain that nutritious plastic from bin derivatives? :laugh:


Oh yes, that's the USP!


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

I got a box the other day (but its expiry is Dec 2014 so that makes me think its the older stuff). I only have the fish (green lid) one because its 2% fat for Rupes.

I seem to remember some had slightly different consistencies anyway? They added slightly more rice at one point I think which made it less patê like?


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

GoldenShadow said:


> I got a box the other day (but its expiry is Dec 2014 so that makes me think its the older stuff). I only have the fish (green lid) one because its 2% fat for Rupes.
> 
> I seem to remember some had slightly different consistencies anyway? They added slightly more rice at one point I think which made it less patê like?


Yes Dec 2014 is quite old now - I've got ones with July 2015 on them atm and the new batches have September 2015 on them, I think.

Consistency has always changed a bit, like you say. However, someone posted piccies of the different stuff and it looks a lot different in texture. Will be interesting to hear what people and their dogs think of it.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

henry said:


> Yes Dec 2014 is quite old now - I've got ones with July 2015 on them atm and the new batches have September 2015 on them, I think.
> 
> Consistency has always changed a bit, like you say. However, someone posted piccies of the different stuff and it looks a lot different in texture. Will be interesting to hear what people and their dogs think of it.


Hmm curious! I don't really have any choice with wet now. ND fish is the lowest wet I've found (besides Royal Canin and Hills).


----------



## JoandBoots (Aug 26, 2014)

I've just found this forum by googling 'problems with Naturediet' as I moved my lurcher onto Sensitive rather than Lamb a few months ago in an attempt to see if some sort of intolerance was causing his recurring anal gland issues.

I noticed that about the third or so case I bought was very wet so rang ND who looked it up and said that batch had notes 'wetter than usual' and that the consistency of each batch was dependent on the raw materials.

Sometime later I bought more from my local supplier that STANK. They weren't blown, they just smelled awful. I returned these and didn't buy more as they were all the same batch. 

I then ordered more from Titmuss online and they also smell - my dog won't eat them!

Not sure what to do now as these really suit his sensitive stomach. :angry:

Jo


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

JoandBoots said:


> I've just found this forum by googling 'problems with Naturediet' as I moved my lurcher onto Sensitive rather than Lamb a few months ago in an attempt to see if some sort of intolerance was causing his recurring anal gland issues.
> 
> I noticed that about the third or so case I bought was very wet so rang ND who looked it up and said that batch had notes 'wetter than usual' and that the consistency of each batch was dependent on the raw materials.
> 
> ...


I gave up with the Sensitive a long time ago (before I even had the recent problems)...... they smelt like vomit to me.


----------



## Bellaboo1 (Aug 10, 2011)

Looked at the Naturediet in P @ H today, normal packaging but I did buy a couple of the Fishmongers trays to try, they had one tray and its virtually the same as Fish 4 Dogs salmon mousse.


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

Bellaboo1 said:


> Looked at the Naturediet in P @ H today, normal packaging but I did buy a couple of the Fishmongers trays to try, they had one tray and its virtually the same as Fish 4 Dogs salmon mousse.


Think it'll take a few weeks for the new stuff to filter through into the shops. Berriewoods (who have a very quick turnover) have only just started getting the new ones in Lamb at the moment.


----------



## JoandBoots (Aug 26, 2014)

I've been trying various fish based sensitive wet foods (I won't give him chicken which really limited the choice as so many wet foods add chicken to other flavours) - Arden Grange (wouldn't eat it), Gelert (ate it), raw chunks (nope) and today he had a pouch of Burns wet food. Predictably, he ate that with gusto. Perhaps he realised that at £1.60 a go it must be good stuff!
I think we'll go with Gelert Holistic Choice - more expensive than ND but the smell doesn't make me retch!
Jo


----------



## Geolgrad (Mar 17, 2013)

Just started Hera (fussiest pup in the land) on ND puppy/junior. She really seems to like it and cleans her bowl every meal time. Think I'm going to try her with a few of their other flavours too.


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

Saw some of the "new type" ND in PAH today - the lids are all crinkly. I thought they had blown, but appears not. The dates are now printed on the sides of the trays and not on the ends. Everything else looked the same, as far as I could tell.


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

henry said:


> Saw some of the "new type" ND in PAH today - the lids are all crinkly. I thought they had blown, but appears not. The dates are now printed on the sides of the trays and not on the ends. Everything else looked the same, as far as I could tell.


They sound strange, I haven't seen any of the new ones yet.


----------



## Fluffster (Aug 26, 2013)

I've got some coming so I'll take pics when they arrive


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

My dogs do not get on with naturediet unfortunately as it is the only decent wet food I can get locally.
I get wainwrights either when I am in the area to get it or online. I have discovered it is free delivery even though it comes by RM so I am happy to order it. It can vary a bit but never upsets my dog like ND did.


----------



## DizDaz (Sep 12, 2013)

Another ND fan here (it's the only one I've found not to upset her stomach) and at 70pence a tray I'm happy to pay it for not having to deal with the other end!!


----------



## Fluffster (Aug 26, 2013)

Ignore this, I got confused with dates


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Oh, no wonder I haven't noticed any ''new'' packs - they look exactly the same!  

Glad Belle likes it


----------



## Fluffster (Aug 26, 2013)

Oh hold on, I misread the date  I don't think these are the new ones!


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Fluffster said:


> Oh hold on, I misread the date  I don't think these are the new ones!


Ooops :lol:


----------



## Bellaboo1 (Aug 10, 2011)

DizDaz said:


> Another ND fan here (it's the only one I've found not to upset her stomach) and at 70pence a tray I'm happy to pay it for not having to deal with the other end!!


That's really cheap, do you bulk buy ? Cheapest I've seen it here is 95 pence. I've seen it for 1.20 in my local country type store !


----------



## DizDaz (Sep 12, 2013)

Bellaboo1 said:


> That's really cheap, do you bulk buy ? Cheapest I've seen it here is 95 pence. I've seen it for 1.20 in my local country type store !


Hi Bellaboo yes I bulk buy 4 cartons of 18 packs = £50.73 so per pack about 70p.
I also get free delivery for bulk order and it arrives within about 3 days so great service too :thumbup1:


----------



## MrsMR (Sep 12, 2014)

Have only just started using Naturediet and was really pleased with the first 72 packs. This was from old stock. Just had delivery of new type packaging and out of 36 Chicken packs there were 5 which were leaking food and 6 where seal was broken but food not leaked out yet !! Contacted supplier and they said they knew there were problems and will refund us for the damged packs luckily.
My 8 year old Standard Poodle has become a fussy eater lately and had started losing weight until we got her on ND so hope problem gets sorted. She also has colitis and this food really suits her. 
My other dog a Bedlington has Pure and Healthy Paws which I am also very happy with.


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

MrsMR said:


> Have only just started using Naturediet and was really pleased with the first 72 packs. This was from old stock. Just had delivery of new type packaging and out of 36 Chicken packs there were 5 which were leaking food and 6 where seal was broken but food not leaked out yet !! Contacted supplier and they said they knew there were problems and will refund us for the damged packs luckily.
> My 8 year old Standard Poodle has become a fussy eater lately and had started losing weight until we got her on ND so hope problem gets sorted. She also has colitis and this food really suits her.
> My other dog a Bedlington has Pure and Healthy Paws which I am also very happy with.


Not again!!! Thought they were trying to sort this problem out, but obviously it hasn't worked! Berriewoods are having "supply issues"....... yeah, no wonder if the food is still unreliable! Was thinking about trying it again, but after reading this, I think not.


----------



## EAD (May 10, 2013)

Just bought a couple of trays of fish and veg ND today in Jollyes, think they're older batch from what you're all saying but appear ok when opened.

All depends if it agrees with Alfie whether I continue buying it.


----------



## Acer (Feb 27, 2014)

Just received my order of 54 ND from Vet uk. Was surprised when I opened a tray that the texture had changed. The trays seem exactly the same from the outside, expiry date is Oct 15. 
The texture is smoother and wetter. No evidence of rice/carrots anymore, it's like a blended smooth paste. Leo doesn't seem to mind  Wish I'd read that they were changing though as it would have been less of a shock!


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

Acer said:


> Just received my order of 54 ND from Vet uk. Was surprised when I opened a tray that the texture had changed. The trays seem exactly the same from the outside, expiry date is Oct 15.
> The texture is smoother and wetter. No evidence of rice/carrots anymore, it's like a blended smooth paste. Leo doesn't seem to mind  Wish I'd read that they were changing though as it would have been less of a shock!


At least your batch hasn't got any leaking ones then. Yes, I read on another forum that the texture has changed.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Couldnt get a pic if you get a chance please?


----------



## Acer (Feb 27, 2014)

babycham2002 said:


> Couldnt get a pic if you get a chance please?


Will do at tea time, not sure if it will be easy to see the difference though, it's mainly when I'm chopping/smushing it up! Will try.

Does anyone know if there has been a change in recipe? Increase in moisture content?


----------



## MrsMR (Sep 12, 2014)

There are large pieces of carrot and visible rice in the Chicken flavour (produced 05/08/14)


----------



## EAD (May 10, 2013)

The smoother texture sounds like the fishmongers finest trays though it is fish and potato.


----------



## Acer (Feb 27, 2014)

MrsMR said:


> There are large pieces of carrot and visible rice in the Chicken flavour (produced 05/08/14)


I opened a Rabbit & turkey for tea, which had the rice and carrot visible, like normal. The chicken I referred to yesterday, however, didn't. I'll open a chicken from this batch tomorrow and try and photograph.


----------



## Acer (Feb 27, 2014)

babycham2002 said:


> Couldnt get a pic if you get a chance please?


Right, here we go. First pic, an old batch, second pic new batch. Much fewer visible rice & carrots in the new chicken flavour. More like a pâté/paste. Still going down ok


----------



## MrsMR (Sep 12, 2014)

Photos of chicken ND August batch - note the hexagonal dimpling to the top


----------



## Acer (Feb 27, 2014)

MrsMR said:


> Photos of chicken ND August batch - note the hexagonal dimpling to the top


Was the really wet one (1st pic) off? Or just separated?


----------



## MrsMR (Sep 12, 2014)

Appears to be just separated with "fatty" stuff on top - didn't smell off and I have a really strong sense of smell with meat things as am Veggie myself !! Dogs have eaten these and been fine so think this is just how new batches are.


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

I think it looks horrible...... prefer the old consistency (when the packs weren't blown, of course!).

Thanks for posting the pictures, anyway.


----------



## chissy 15 (Mar 13, 2013)

I feed Hogan Naturediet, mix it with kibble. Usually buy in bulk from Zooplus but can't seem to buy it any where on line at the moment


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Oh it looks really strange - how are you supposed to open the packs without all that goo/oil going everywhere?!


----------



## MrsMR (Sep 12, 2014)

The gooey stuff is quite jelly like. Will be interesting to see if it is in the Rabbit & Turkey flavour but want to use the chicken ones up first before I start on them


----------



## Steeleye Span (Jan 10, 2012)

Wish I'd read this thread before. I've thrown out rather a lot of ND because the lids were wrinkly and the meat sloppy so I thought it was off.


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

Steeleye Span said:


> Wish I'd read this thread before. I've thrown out rather a lot of ND because the lids were wrinkly and the meat sloppy so I thought it was off.


From what I've been reading on their FB Reviews, you would be lucky at the moment if the food wasn't mouldy, that's if your dog can tolerate the new formula now they've changed it.

I've had enough of it now and won't be putting my trust in them again.


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

Went into a Garden Centre today that usually stocks ND....... there was nothing on the shelves and I heard someone asking about it...... they said there were quality issues.

Just had another read on their FB Reviews section and it's grown considerably...more terrible reviews.


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

henry said:


> Went into a Garden Centre today that usually stocks ND....... there was nothing on the shelves and I heard someone asking about it...... they said there were quality issues.
> 
> Just had another read on their FB Reviews section and it's grown considerably...more terrible reviews.


Yes, commented on the other ND thread, there was a notice in the local pet shop yesterday saying that there was supply problems from the company and that it would soon be resolved.

A shame this has happened - not too long it was the best wet on the market.


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

SixStar said:


> Yes, commented on the other ND thread, there was a notice in the local pet shop yesterday saying that there was supply problems from the company and that it would soon be resolved.
> 
> A shame this has happened - not too long it was the best wet on the market.


It's the amount of people that have had food delivered and it has been inedible which is really worrying....... what on earth is going on at ND?


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

henry said:


> It's the amount of people that have had food delivered and it has been inedible which is really worrying....... what on earth is going on at ND?


Yes, my worry is new customers buying it for the first time and feeding it to their dogs without realising anything is amiss 

I hope they can resolve their issues but I think their reputation is damaged beyond repair now.


----------



## Fluffster (Aug 26, 2013)

I feel quite lucky ours have all been ok! Think I will switch Belle to Forthglade when our current ND runs out.


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

Oh dear, if anyone is wondering about the safety of Naturediet at the moment, a review on their FB page led to this...... Convenient Pet Supplies FB page. Photos of whole batches of food crawling with maggots.

Like Sixstar said, new feeders of ND need to be aware of this.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Absolutely appalling!!!

About time Trading Standards got involved with this fiasco. 
ND have had issues on and off for years. Gone too far now!!


----------



## PennyGSD (Apr 16, 2012)

Well, as you can't seem to buy it anywhere at the moment, I'm guessing they've stopped production.

But a fantastic customer service response would have been to come clean about this and then undertake a recall of ANY of the new packs. I only hope they don't actually end up making any dogs seriously ill, or worse as that would cost them so much more in damages.

How awful that somewhere that used to have such a fantastic product has always had such a rubbish customer service. And now they have a rubbish product too, so are left with nothing.

I'd vote for Wainwrights Grain Free. We always have a few packs in stock as kong stuffing or just a special treat for our raw fed dogs. There's been quality issues with the occasional dodgy sealed pack, but if you buy a box of 12, and there's an issue with just a single pack, our local Pets At Home have refunded the total cost of the box, and given us a replacement FOC. They did this twice, and when I went back the second time got me to fill in a faulty product form as they felt it needed reporting to head office.

That may just be my local store, but it gives me confidence to keep buying the stuff as I know if there's any issues it's dealt with swiftly, politely and to my benefit.


----------

